# Cert LISTS



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Can Anyone on this site tell me what takes soooooooooo G - Dam long 
For a town to get a certified list for Reserves or Fulltime what the FUX!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :evil: Three Wks so far


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

In my experience 3 weeks is unusually long, maybe somebody dropped the ball at HRD.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

With the last group of hires in Taunton, a city councilor actually drove to Boston and picked up the list in person. Hmmm..., I wonder.... :roll:


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

uts been 3 wks think someone is f-ing with the pd


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

can anyone refresh my mind on the number of people the will get called down for 3 Positions ????????? To be filled .


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

K9";p="64884 said:


> can anyone refresh my mind on the number of people the will get called down for 3 Positions ????????? To be filled .


Seven


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

So you get 7- how does it work for the ties on the list. do they count as one or no ???

the reason for all the guestions is I am #8 I need TO GET THE JOB!!!!!!!

Any help would be great..


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

if you are ranked 8 you will not get a card unless they call for more than 3. If you are tied for 7, you will get one.


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

FUX -- I just thought that if there were 8 people and it went

example
1. sue 99score
2 bill 98
2 bill2 98
2 bob 98
5 bob2 97

that when they called for the list that if the 2's are tied that technically ties count as one so really bob2 with the 97 would be third on the list 

sorry if i keep harping on it!!! just pissed off i was told one thing and am finding out other things


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

At the Online HRD Applicant page... what is Active Certifications for Applicant and the Cert List (with # etc). Is this an online version to see who got cards?


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Crvtte65";p="70020 said:


> At the Online HRD Applicant page... what is Active Certifications for Applicant and the Cert List (with # etc). Is this an online version to see who got cards?


Yes


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

K9, I love dispensing advice when it comes to Civil Shitcus. Eat whatever food gives you the worst shits, wait and make a trip to the nearest bathroom, preferably one inside of HRD and then take any and all paperwork you have associated with civil circus and wipe vigorously, then apply to non civil circus p.ds and out of state p.ds.

You will notice the violent episodes go away that I associate with dealing with civil circus and all thier bullshit.

No i'm not bitter, really i'm not.


----------



## COLE (Feb 7, 2003)

K9 - We requested a list to fill 4 positions just over 3 weeks ago, and we just got in on friday. It's just the speed they work at. Good luck.


----------

